# Blue-eyed Betta!!!!?!?!?



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

STORYTIME!!!! :-D

I was at Wal-Mart earlier today; I headed back to my favorite hangout spot: pet section. Up on a shelf were their Bettas. Some were newly-shipped and still healthy and others... not so much. I was intruigued to check out the Bettas BEHIND the front row, so I pulled the others aside and peered back. 

Then, I saw him. Veiltail, albino colors, red-striped fins and BLUE EYES. He was healthy, too. Clearly someone had hidden him in hopes of getting him.

Had I not been broke this day, I totally would have brought him home. 

Anyone ever seen a blue-eyed Betta before?? Wish I had a camera to show y'all how HANDSOME this fish was. I'll never forget him!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Aww that stinks that you couldn't get him. I have a couple blue-eyed guys.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Finn is my blue-eyed wonder. I was really amazed by those beautiful blue eyes too! Just had to have him!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Pickle has blue eyes,
as well as Nenet.
Well, she hasbrown and blue eyes, but, you know what Imean


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

my Luci has blue eyes. the blue eyed ones are the hardest for me to resist


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango is my blue eyed devil!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fernando and Rusty have blue eyes.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Drama, is Fernando the Dalmation in your sig? I'm wondering if they all have blue eyes?


----------



## angelwings (Feb 4, 2010)

i bought my first betta this week and he has beautiful blue eyes


----------



## Artarmon (Jan 25, 2010)

My Female (?) has pretty steel blue eyes that match the blue in her tail and fins.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Aigis had pure blue eyes. Nyx and Aryen have specks of blue in their eyes.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Good to know the color isn't completely impossible to find!  Whenever I get my next Betta, I may look for a blue-eyed one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I find that red and peach colored ones have blue eyes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Vaygirl.. I have seen a few Dals with brown eyes I actually found them quite pretty.

Fish has blue eyes.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I bet that is pretty. Whiskey has completely black eyes on a mostly pale blue body, which is also kind of striking. His 'beard' is also black with pale blue accents. Bettas are so varied and pretty. No wonder we all love them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah Blue Jeans has brown eyes which are a nice contrast to his light colored body. Freddie's eyes are black like his head.. and Damon has eyes so black they look like buttons glued to his head LOL


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW thats a pretty female.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, my Strawberry has a hint of blue in his eyes. You can only see it in just the right light and angle though, otherwise they always look jet black. He's the one as my avatar.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

Seuss, my baby has gorgeous crystal blue eyes. I absolutly love them!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

my lovely Pax.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Axel has part of a blue eye. Then, if I remember right, Drina has some blue in her eyes


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

my guy stewie has lavender/blue eyes it depends on the angle u look at him.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

My buddy Cash had blue eyes. RIP.


----------



## FullofBliss (Feb 2, 2010)

Al has blue eyes! He's my first betta!


----------

